# Stone shooting bow



## Cliveanne (Sep 8, 2002)

Nice one Phil. I think it is the type the Chinese used for shooting small game such as birds or rabbits etc. (could be wrong though)


----------



## don s (Mar 7, 2003)

theres something similar in the summer 2002 issue of primitive archer magazine. a pellet bow from nepal. it's still used today.

don


----------



## JoeM (Mar 31, 2003)

WOW a recurve with a split cable system


----------



## johnnylb (Apr 15, 2003)

Anyone know when that bow first popped up on the radar?


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2003)

*intelligent indians*

what morecould be added....

all my heros...killed cowboys


----------



## ex-diver (Dec 20, 2002)

*Pellet bow*

Don S,
Thanks for the reminder, went through my magazines and boom! I have that issue good reading and the bow is very similar.
Out for now.


----------

